# Where's KevST?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is he alright? Â Or on hols or something?

Not seen him for a while.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hols, but you are right. He does seem to have been away for a while now.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hes away for two weeks and says he need to get connection to his new house.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1052388275

I did ask him to unlock the GTi thread.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hes away for two weeks and says he need to get connection to his new house.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1052388275
> 
> I did ask him to unlock the GTi thread.


Right. Did he take the carpets in the end?  ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I just hope the light bulbs fit the new house fittings.

lol


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

maybe he is away with Lord V? Haven't seen him around for ages.
Pain in the arse when he is here but you kinda miss him when he's not. Bit like my Missus really ;D


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

> maybe he is away with Lord V? Haven't seen him around for ages.
> Pain in the arse when he is here but you kinda miss him when he's not. Bit like my Missus really


Gives the server a bit of a rest too :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> maybe he is away with Lord V? Haven't seen him around for ages.
> Pain in the arse when he is here but you kinda miss him when he's not. Bit like my Missus really ;D


Yes where is the little fella?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Up someones arse maybe?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Up someones arse maybe?


LOL Funniest post all day ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Strange though he was last seen at the GtI show talking to 2 leather-clad village people biker types.Not sure if it ended up in a fight.He took a front about something they said about Greece when they where talking about Geese


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah I overheard him say "Some C*nt from Westerham" and thought he was getting in a fight, but he actually said "Some Country and Western Singer", so I'm sure he's fine.!!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

KevinST has moved house but when I saw his Mrs last week hadn't unpacked the Computers yet. I think they have had a few trials and tribulations. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL Lord V will be back on Friday ;D.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> maybe he is away with Lord V? Haven't seen him around for ages.
> Pain in the arse when he is here but you kinda miss him when he's not. Bit like my Missus really ;D


Perfect Ian !!! LOL
Pain in the arse when he is here !!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Yeah I overheard him say "Some C*nt from Westerham" and thought he was getting in a fight, but he actually said "Some Country and Western Singer", so I'm sure he's fine.!!


Pedant ...........

Actually its Preston not Westerham


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

boom boom......

no kev, no hugo, no lord V


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I see , they are all the same person then ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

If Kevin's away, then can we swear and put up pictures of.....







and have fun etc etc without him deleting our posts ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am back! 

I actually went on holiday but never made this announcement as I hate when people do this. It is like they want to show off and make other be jealous.

So now that I am back...and I was missed, I can tell you more about it.

I went to Cornwall and Devon for 10 days. Hired a 1.8 Mondeo estate and we were 4 people and my little doggy!

Great fun...but it was fairly wet on a daily basis. So my next holiday will have to be back to my fatherland, which is a lot sunnier and wamer.

And I missed you too folks!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hope you had a good time V. Nice part of the world. It's been quiet.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> If Kevin's away, then can we swear and put up pictures of.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly looks like it! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> If Kevin's away, then can we swear and put up pictures of.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who dat burd Simon ? Bring her to Poole ! :-*


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Who dat burd Simon ? Bring her to Poole ! Â :-*


Crikey, I'd check to see if the operation on him/her went OK first John!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont care , its been way too long to worry about gender if it looks as good as this then its a deal ! 8)


----------

